# Scale Steam Engines



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I had seen a photo showing three steam engines that were the same scale but different sizes based on their use. Could someone please post that photo again. Happy New Year, Dennis.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis, is it these? 














































From largest to smallest: 
D&RGW K-37 - tractive effort c. 37,000 pounds, (Built by the D&RGW's shops using the boiler and other parts from a standard-gauge 2-8-0 locomotive 
Baldwin 2-8-0 - tractive effort c. 20,000 pounds, (Built for export, but similar in size to medium outside frame locos that ran on the D&RGW and other lines) 
T.H. Paul 0-4-4 - tractive effort unknown, but similarly sized locos barely topped 3,000 pounds. 

Later, 

K


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

That's exactly what I was looking for. Thank you and Happy New Year. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Dear Mr. K: 

Could you forward photos and possibly drawings of your loco number 2 to Phil Jensen of HLW for them to produce the model? 

Maybe you could post drawings and photos also on the Bachmann web site of "Ask Mr. Bachmann" ? 

I bought the latest HLW 2-4-4T loco. Veery similar in appearance. Even a Bachmann 1:20.3 version of your loco number 2 would be useable for both the 1:24 scale and 1:22.5 scale crowds. 

To my limited knowledge, the only locos produced to date similar to your loco number 2 are: 

LGB Chloe 
LGB Olamana (spelling error, I know!) 
HLW Princess 
HLW La Porte 
HLW Ward Kimball 
Lionel 0-6-0T loco 

Can you post any drawings of your loco number 2 ? 


Thank you 

Norman


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi again: 

1) 
What is the purpose of the round canister above the cab roof? I have seen that on some Forney prototype photos. Curious as to when is the mechanical function. 

http://tuscarorarailroad.blogspot.com/ 

EBT #7 

2) 

I found the link to your loco number 2, but the archives information is no longer available. Can you post the info for your loco number 2 again? 


Thank you 

Norman


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

It is the steam exhaust from the ejector of the Eames vacuum brake system. Vacuum brakes predated air brake systems and remained in use in England and in this country on narrow gauge systems where trains were short and light.

http://www.catskillarchive.com/rrextra/CHAPT22.Html

http://www.midcontinent.org/rolling...brakes.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardy_vacuum_brake


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Norman, Hawkeye answered the "can" question. What I haven't figured out yet is where the can went after #7 was rebuilt with a new cab. I'm presuming there was an alternate exhaust system, as that feature is absent from many of the OR&W's other locos as well, and I can't imagine it being exhausted to the interior of the cab. I just gotta figure out what it was. 

As for the builder's log of TVRR #2, it's lost to history. If you go to the photo index for the project, you can find all the photos of the process, at least. I don't know that any drawings exist for that loco. Here's really the best photo of it in service: 










Later, 

K


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Norman, 
Dwight did a PDF of the process, 
http://www.santacruzlumberco.com/MLS_PDFs/KevinTuscaroraValleyNo2Log.pdf 

Alec


----------



## wlburge (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello. I'm Bill and I'm new to these forums. I'm working on 1:24 scale models of 2 foot gauge and 3 foot gauge equipment and track. I noticed this thread and TRR #3 intrigues me. Could it be used to model a SR&RL 2-6-2 in 1:24th? I'm also interested in the D&RGW K37. What are the origins of these models and are there inexpensive models for conversion to 1:24th? Thanks. 
Bill


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wlburge on 02 Jan 2012 10:04 PM 
Hello. I'm Bill and I'm new to these forums. I'm working on 1:24 scale models of 2 foot gauge and 3 foot gauge equipment and track. I noticed this thread and TRR #3 intrigues me. Could it be used to model a SR&RL 2-6-2 in 1:24th? I'm also interested in the D&RGW K37. What are the origins of these models and are there inexpensive models for conversion to 1:24th? Thanks. 
Bill 

Bill,

You picked a difficult scale, I'm afraid. Most of the locos pictured are much larger than the SR&RL equipment. 

Most of the less expensive models are from Bachmann. They have an outside frame 2-8-0 based on a 30" prototype, but it is 1/20th ("F" scale) so it is 25% too big to be a SR&RL 2-6-2. Some Bachmann models are 1/22nd scale and could perhaps be downsized to 1/24th. Someone around here has probably tried it. Bachmann's Forney is 1/20th so it is way too big for you.

Your best bet is the old Aristocraft "Classic" series, which were acquired from Delton and are already 1/24th. They have a very nice 2-8-0 that is often modified to be something else.

An alternate would be to look closely at the possibility of switching to 1/20th (F scale) or 1/19th (SM32 - a UK scale for 2' gauge equipment on O-gauge track.) The Bachmann Forney is available, along with a (expensive) Roundhouse SR&RL 2-6-2 and other equipment.


----------

